# Does anybody remember Serial Killer Inc.



## Sub R (Apr 10, 2010)

Back in the 90's, there was a company called Serial Killer Inc. that used what seemed to be transfers with really clear photos. They felt like a plastisol transfer, but had photographic image quality of a digital transfer. Does anyone know what technique they used? 

I've tried Ironall for darks and liked the image quality, but not the feel.


----------

